# Old  victor pedal end cap removal



## Matt thomas (Apr 6, 2020)

Anyone know the proper way to remove this type of end caps? Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 6, 2020)

Undo the bolts in the rubbers and it should come off with the end cap.  It might be a press fit that can be pried off a stout knife or a chisel.


----------



## Matt thomas (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I got the cap off. Put the pedal in the vice, gave my thin, but stout flathead two good cracks with the hammer and it popped right off. Its definitely not a thin flimsy cap, the screwdriver barely put a mark on it.


----------

